# Little Forker.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Cool man. When are you going to make the 'big forker' or 'forked up bunny' or how about the 'forkin' 'ell that stung like a mutha' shooters???

Just clownin, couldn't help myself. Great ideas man

Cheers


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Those are some great names, glad you like it.


----------

